# OK...This is the year! What do ya'll tie for cobia?



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I'm gonna hit 'em hard this year. For a variety of reasons, I haven't been able to get out there the last two seasons.

Anything special? Deceiver type stuff maybe?

Also, if anybody wants to publish the GPS numbers for the exact spot that would be best to sit and ambush them...that would be OK too. Just kidding.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Something gaudy and loud. Think about tying a basic Tarpon bug.....but getting high on PCP first and stealing a Macaw from the zoo for materials


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Something gaudy and loud. Think about tying a basic Tarpon bug.....but getting high on PCP first and stealing a Macaw from the zoo for materials


Maybe i'll tie Richard Sherman on the end of a line....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL! That's what I'll call the fly; the Shermanator


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

neckmoe said:


> Maybe i'll tie Richard Sherman on the end of a line....


LOL...that's funny. I'm a little old for PCP but would Johnny Walker work?

Seriously, I'm hearing colorful and a tad bigger than a tarpon fly.

Do you guys anchor and wait for them to come by? I've got a poling platform with a cage so I might consider easing along the first bar. What do you think?...that or just anchor and wait as with tarpons?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In a small boat without a tower, I'd anchor around structure or outside a pass and chum. This has worked well for me in years past.

Bill, I'm doing some routine maintenance on my boat now to get it ready for spring. Once the fish arrive I'll be going every day the weather allows and you are more than welcome to come along


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> In a small boat without a tower, I'd anchor around structure or outside a pass and chum. This has worked well for me in years past.
> 
> Bill, I'm doing some routine maintenance on my boat now to get it ready for spring. Once the fish arrive I'll be going every day the weather allows and you are more than welcome to come along


Thanks buddy...that or on my boat. Either way. We've kicked around fishing together and somehow it hasn't happened. Let's go look for cobia this spring...I'd love that! :yes:

Stay warm down there.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Something gaudy and loud. Think about tying a basic Tarpon bug.....but getting high on PCP first and stealing a Macaw from the zoo for materials


This is the single greatest piece of fly fishing advice on the internet.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

greater advice would be on how to put in front of a fish…imo. :blink:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you missed the poetic beauty of the post. The imagery of psychedelic hippies hallucinating their way through uncharted jungles abroad, searching endlessly for the meaning of life; avian relics of mythical creatures from which the power of cobia attraction will make them super human on the water. These anglers of the supernatural, even if only for a few seconds, were alive in that forum post. They were alive. 

Literary genius if you ask me


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah..........that's basically exactly what I meant in a nutshell


In other words for the not-so poetic, lose the idea that a fly needs to look professional or even planned and just tie something with a lot of bright hackle and a fluffy, ugly collar. That Macaw you stole from the zoo, just wrap the whole damn thing on a hook


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I want to go searching for fish with timeflies !!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Chris and Bill, when do you guys start looking for the run? Last year I checked with some folks in the St. Pete beach area, which is a good indicator they are on thier way up. Not much luck last year for me though...I couldn't get down there until later than I wanted.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll poke around a bit in March, but I don't get serious about it until April and May


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

lsucole said:


> I want to go searching for fish with timeflies !!


Heck, I'd like a day on the water with everyone in this thread!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Chris and Bill, when do you guys start looking for the run? Last year I checked with some folks in the St. Pete beach area, which is a good indicator they are on thier way up. Not much luck last year for me though...I couldn't get down there until later than I wanted.


Chris has forgotten more about this stuff than I know...but, a lot of guys say they start thinking cobia around St. Patrick's Day. 

I've never caught one the "traditional" way (seeing them coming down the beach and getting a bait in front of them). I've caught four of five chumming around oil rigs, however, and they are a blast...and not bad on the table either. Release to grease.


----------

